# GT: Game 48 @ Knicks 2/6



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(24-23) @ 
New York Knicks(21-28)

WHEN: Tuesday, February 6th at 4:30 PM PST; 7:30 PM EST
WHERE: Madison Square Garden in New York
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-LP; AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








 Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Knicks Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Stephon Marbury | Jamal Crawford | Quentin Richardson | Channing Frye | Eddy Curry

 Key Reserves







|







|








Nate Robinson | David Lee | Jerome James

Q's Quote:
"Chance to see QRich again. Clippers need to end their 0-11 recod on the first game of back-to-back's."


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 104-91
Q's Prediction Record: 29-18
ClipperNation Predictions: 6 Say Clippers Win, 3 Says they lose.



*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to forget about their last game and concentrate on building on the long road trip. I hope Kaman steps up as he hasn't been having good games lately, he needs one and I hope he can get it tonight. Brand will continue on his recent tear again tonight.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the game will come down to the clippers being able to defend the post...the knick's outside shooters will get their chances, but we need to eliminate as many high % shots as we can from the knicks...brand shouldn't have that big of a problem with frye, but curry could potentially **** kaman up really bad...the matchup at center will decide the game...and i don't like our chances if kaman gets a lot of minutes...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

We should dominate the Knicks on the block all night long. They have no perimieter defense, but Brand should have his way on the block and Kaman can easily clean the glass against Curry.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> We should dominate the Knicks on the block all night long. They have no perimieter defense, but Brand should have his way on the block and Kaman can easily clean the glass against Curry.



i hope you're right...frye can shoot from outside, so he'll stay on the perimeter, forcing brand to drift outside his comfort zone...this will free up curry one on one in the post against kaman...being that curry is a good offensive center, and kaman being a stupid defensive center, i don't like this matchup at all...i hope to god that kaman proves me wrong...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets the layup.

Christie steals it!

Maggette gets stripped.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Frye hits a outside jumper.

Kaman gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 7.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I say we keep Christie around from what I saw so far . Waive Rebraca already, he won't play and it's official now. Sign another C in his place.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both FT's.

Lee posts up and misses.

TT air balls a 3.

Crawford drives, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Crawford makes the phantom FT call.

Christie misses a jumper.

Livingston steals it, to TT, to Maggette for the layup. That was great.

Crawford misses.

Christie misses but Brand gets it.

TT to Livingston for the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Curry gets fouled on the shot.

Curry makes both FT's.

Curry fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Brand misses but TT tips it to Christie, Christie to TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT misses a 3.

Curry gets fouled on the shot.

Curry makes both FT's.

TT misses a tough shot.

Q gets fouled on the drive/shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Q makes both FT's.

Offensive foul on Maggette.

Frye misses and it goes out.

Travel on EB???

Fyre misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes the turnaround.

Brand gets called for a foul?

Clippers up 9.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT gave Lee and nice black eye earlier.

Curry makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell with the bad pass.

Curry misses a throw up.

Cassell drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell completes the 3 point play.

Crawford hits a jumper.

Cassell makes a tough turn around.

Mobley fouls Marbury on the drive.

Marbury makes both FT's.

Brand misses an open jumper .

Crawford gets fouled, some questionable calls for the Knicks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Crawford makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman posts up and scores, swish.

Curry misses and misses the tip.

Half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 53
Knicks 43

I wasn't able to watch the 1st quarter but I think the Clippers could be doing better if they limit their turnovers and stop committing fouls. Knicks have shot a lot of FT's compared to the Clippers.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

It's now 57-62 New York.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

New york on a 21-4 run in the third quarter.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers outscored 27-11 in the third.
64-70 new york


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What a terrible quarter...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Absolute garbage call gives new york a three point play.
At least maggette's gonna try and score on the zone.

66-72


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with the block.

Terrible terrible call.

Balkman misses the ft.

Maggette drives and scores. Where's the foul?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

That should have also been a foul on livingston's layup. Monster follow up by brand.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marbury misses.

Brand misses and turns it over.

Livingston with the steal.

Livingston misses but Brand is there for the dunk!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Stop throwing the ball away!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Crawford misses a jumper.

Livingston throws it away.

Lee gets fouled on the shot.

Lee makes both FT's.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Fyre hits a long jumper.

Maggette gets fouled, non-shooting.

Livingston to Kaman for the layup.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

play some defense!!
make your free throws!

:mad2:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Q hits a 3.

Maggette gets fouled on the jumper.

WTF Maggette, he misses both FT's.

Lee gets the call.

Knicks getting all the calls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lee makes 1 out of 2.

Christie misses a 3 in and out but Kaman gets it and gets fouled.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Crawford misses but Lee gets it and gets fouled.

Lee makes both FT's.

Brand drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand completes the 3 point play.

Lee travels.

Kaman misses a jumper.

Crawford gets fouled...

Crawford makes both FT's.

Timeout taken...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

TT the only one keeping em in


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shot clock violation, terrible.

Curry gets the dunk.

Cassell drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Cassell miises both but gets it back and misses but TT gets it and gets a 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley commits a dumb foul.

Curry makes both FT's.

Mobley misses a 3 but Cassell gets it.

Cassell pull up.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

jesus, defend the three


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Q for 3.

Cassell misses but Brand gets it and scores.

Game over.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

What the **** happened? I went to class at the end of the first quarter when the Clippers were up like 12 and now I come back and the Clippers are down.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

There doin the wave in MSG


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Defend the ****in 3 or get somebody other than TT to shoot them. **** I'm pissed. This is goin to be a bad trip for the Clippers


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

terrible loss. shameful.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Alright...still too soon to tell, but perhaps were back on the lottery track like i had wanted. Doug christie getting all these minutes, and singleton and korolev on inactive list is almost enough to make me jump on the hate dunleavvy bandwagon.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Alright...still too soon to tell, but perhaps were back on the lottery track like i had wanted. Doug christie getting all these minutes, and singleton and korolev on inactive list is almost enough to make me jump on the hate dunleavvy bandwagon.


you certainly have to question the coaching in the second half today.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

We only have 5 wins against teams with winning records, that is ****in horrible. That run when the Clippers won 7 of 8 was a hoax because it was against weak teams. When we start playin the playoff teams from the Western Conference again, we will be out of the playoff picture for good.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

who would have known that the Clippers would make 6 3s and even shoot 19, and they would still lose a game

****** pathetic
Cuttino 5 points????


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> who would have known that the Clippers would make 6 3s and even shoot 19, and they would still lose a game
> 
> ****** pathetic
> Cuttino 5 points????


How was Livingston?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> How was Livingston?


A Better question is WHERE is our CENTER and what did he do? I think Shaun did an admirable job picking up the slack he left all over the court. Had he performed his job, Shaun would not have fouled out playing defense on the men he was supposed to be defending.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> who would have known that the Clippers would make 6 3s and even shoot 19, and they would still lose a game
> 
> ****** pathetic
> Cuttino 5 points????


Cuttino "*****cat" Mobley didn't have 5 points, he had a big fat doughnut, 0 points. So did Ross. So we got a total of 0 points out of our starting 2 and 3.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> A Better question is WHERE is our CENTER and what did he do? I think Shaun did an admirable job picking up the slack he left all over the court. Had he performed his job, Shaun would not have fouled out playing defense on the men he was supposed to be defending.


Are you sure you watched the game tonight? Our center scored darn near a point per minute when he was out there, grabbed some rebounds, was the only starter, brand included to register a blocked shot. Hit all his free throws. And i think MAYBE he was scored directly on by his man perhaps once or twice the whole game. Shaun meanwhile stunk it up at the worst possible times, 4 turnovers...one time he was complaining so much going back the other way, that marbury blew right past him, for an and one. Your post there is one of the most misleading posts ive ever seen to describe a game. 

Meanwhile, ross and mobley and maggette were absolutely stinking it up left and right. Ross just looks WAY off. Look for him to be benched next game for thomas. Christie pretty terrible as well, why he is getting love by the coach is beyond me. Clippers can win if kaman has a bad game. Can win if maggs has a bad game. They can win when TWO guys have a bad game. But today, TOO many players were terrible for the clippers to do anything.

Meanwhile, Thomas is one of our best highlight dunkers since miles, IMO. The last few games QUITE impressive. He doesnt look athletic, but all of a sudden he just jumps out of the gym lately and tomohawks it over like 3 guys.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Maybe the Clippers lost yesterday simply to keep their perfect record of losses in first games of back to backs..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> A Better question is WHERE is our CENTER and what did he do? I think Shaun did an admirable job picking up the slack he left all over the court. Had he performed his job, Shaun would not have fouled out playing defense on the men he was supposed to be defending.


You mean our Center who dropped 14 points in 23 minutes of action while grabbing 6 rebounds and shooting 4-7 from the field[6-6 from the line]? My question was intended for the reason as I'm waiting to see what his opinion on Livingstons game[which was one of his best this year IMO] and to see if he will finally give Shaun some sort of credit finally. The real quesiton is where the hell were the wing players tonight. Mobley, Maggette, Ross, Christie combined for 6 whopping points along with 3-17 from the field. 10 Rebounds, 3 assists and 5 turnovers. That is completely disastrous from any wing players. Thomas, I'm not counting, as he also played a majority of time at the 4/5 and was extremelly good.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> You mean our Center who dropped 14 points in 23 minutes of action while grabbing 6 rebounds and shooting 4-7 from the field[6-6 from the line]? My question was intended for the reason as I'm waiting to see what his opinion on Livingstons game[which was one of his best this year IMO] and to see if he will finally give Shaun some sort of credit finally. The real quesiton is where the hell were the wing players tonight. Mobley, Maggette, Ross, Christie combined for 6 whopping points along with 3-17 from the field. 10 Rebounds, 3 assists and 5 turnovers. That is completely disastrous from any wing players. Thomas, I'm not counting, as he also played a majority of time at the 4/5 and was extremelly good.



just curious, as i did not get to watch the game, but if kaman was so good, why did he only get 23 minutes??? was it because he couldn't stop curry???


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Where was Maggete?

Just because Maggs didn't rebound doesn't mean he shouldn't be playing... man dunleavy needs to be fired ASAP.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> just curious, as i did not get to watch the game, but if kaman was so good, why did he only get 23 minutes??? was it because he couldn't stop curry???


I have no clue what so ever why Kaman didn't play. I think it was foul trouble or Thomas was playing extremelly well. That's another stupid coaching decision by Dunleavy. First, he plays Christie over Cassell, Mobley, Maggette, Ross, and even Thomas to an extent, and has Singleton on the Inactive List. I really don't get it, I just don't. Why play a 10-day contract, washed up guy, in the 4th quarter of a game you should take. I'm slowly starting to really hate Dunleavy as I've just disliked him to this moment.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> I have no clue what so ever why Kaman didn't play. I think it was foul trouble or Thomas was playing extremelly well. That's another stupid coaching decision by Dunleavy. First, he plays Christie over Cassell, Mobley, Maggette, Ross, and even Thomas to an extent, and has Singleton on the Inactive List. I really don't get it, I just don't. Why play a 10-day contract, washed up guy, in the 4th quarter of a game you should take. I'm slowly starting to really hate Dunleavy as I've just disliked him to this moment.



dumbleavy has also been pissing me off...

he doesn't make gameplans that compliment the strengths of our players...he sits players for the sake of sitting them...no reason, no nothing, they're just not a "dumbleavy" type player...he fails to recognize the talent on this team, and has no ****ing idea on how to capitalize on those strengths against other teams...gaddammit...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Kaman didnt play because dunleavvy insists on going small in the 4th quarter. Thomas was playing well, and for some reason hed rather play q ross or a scrub like christie at the SF position instead of thomas, and keeping kaman in the game. 

Cant fault dunleavvy for playing thomas over kaman, but you can fault him for playing christie over thomas at SF.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> dumbleavy has also been pissing me off...
> 
> he doesn't make gameplans that compliment the strengths of our players...he sits players for the sake of sitting them...no reason, no nothing, they're just not a "dumbleavy" type player...he fails to recognize the talent on this team, and has no ****ing idea on how to capitalize on those strengths against other teams...gaddammit...


Does he even make gameplans? I liked what Mike Smith said, even though it was said wrong. "If the Clippers have a gameplan, it's.....". Keyword is IF and I highly doubt the Clippers really do have one. Like Yama said, why couldn't Thomas be in at the three with Kaman staying in the game and Livingston/Cassell in the back court up until the point where Shaun fouled out, then bring in Mobley off the bench.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the thing that pisses me off most is the constant state of mediocrity we are stuck in...i want one of two things...make playoffs, or get a lottery pick...with the way things are going, seems likely, or at least highly probable, that we will not accomplish either goal...dumbleavy can't win games...even worse, he can't lose enough either...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers should hands down make the playoffs in my opinion, but will be lucky to win 1 game. Then again, we have a while to go until then and who knows, maybe Dunleavy will finally learn to really win instead of have one good season and think the same crap will occur again. I'm not giving up faith on the team, but as far as Dunleavy, I have about 1% faith left in him.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

How the hell could we lose to Rapters and the Knicks?? 

Damn it!! Two steps forward and three steps back.....WTF...we are not beating the teams we suppose to beat.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ONly thing that can help us is a trade for a superstar, or getting one in the draft a ala durant or oden. 

Were probably going to make the 8th seed, and end up with neither.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Seems like we are not even trying to trade for a superstar like Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, Pau Gasol or Kevin Garnett. 

I would love us to trade for role players like Mike Miller or even Andrei Kirilenko + a shooter.


----------

